# Counting Views for CPT 73521-73523



## asundquist (Dec 6, 2016)

The new 2016 CPT codes have been revised for the bilateral hip x-rays.  Previously code 73520 read "...hips, bilateral, minimum of 2 views of EACH hip including A/P pelvis". The new 2016 code set (73321-73523) reads "...hips, bilateral, with pelvis when performed, 2 views...". 
The confusion comes with the deletion of EACH hip. With the 2016 code are the views counted based on how many of each hip were taken, or total views?  In other words if 2 views of each hip + the pelvis are taken is this 73521 (2 views of each hip) or 5 views (total views taken)?  This seems to be a debate with our providers and how they are applying the new code sets. 

Can someone direct me to an official/credible source to confirm the correct application of these codes?  
Thanks


----------



## iowagirl77 (Dec 9, 2016)

This is what I found:

According to CPT® Assistant October 2015,
“Effective January 1, 2016,…New codes for hip have been established in the CPT 2016 code set to report hip X rays. For bilateral hip X rays, use code 73521, 73522 or 73523. For unilateral hip X rays, use code 73501, 73502, or 73503. The precise code to use can be determined simply by counting the number of views.”

My understanding of the above is if the bilateral hips were taken as two views, then count two; but if both hips were captured in one view, then count one. I hope that helps!


----------

